
ServiceStack now available on .NET Core - hitr
http://docs.servicestack.net/releases/v4.5.2.html
======
hitr
ServiceStack is a framework which is exactly what their tagline says
"Thoughtfully architected, obscenely fast, thoroughly enjoyable web services
for all" . Microsoft should acquire them and make it free.This is one project
which can act as a driver for getting more developer interest in .net core

~~~
bigtex
MSFT should replace MVC and Web API with ServiceStack, it is that good.

